# The reason I don't mount a 7 pound bass..



## Pro Angler (Mar 24, 2010)

That's what I talking about. Secret location, secret bait. Thats how it is.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I've caught my fair share of 7lbers and would not mount anything under 10lbs from Ohio. I have yet to catch a 10lber in Ohio but it would be hard not to mount it if I did.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Yowzer!
What's the story behind that bass?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Bubbagon said:


> Yowzer!
> What's the story behind that bass?


I could be wrong, but I believe that is the California bass that was landed a couple years ago that would have been the new world record, but it was snagged. A few guys camped out on that fish on her bed the following spring and never caught her and then she was found dead a couple weeks later. My memory is a little foggy, but I think she pushed the scales at approx 25 lbs on the day of this photo.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

By the way. That bass's name is Dotty. It came from a privite lake in Cal. They found her dead. She was caught once before but was just oz. from being a record.


----------



## jwbakes (Sep 15, 2006)

That is the story, fish was later found dead, probably from old age, and was identified by a unique birth mark.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Crittergitter is right on the snagging.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

They had a national geographic special about bass fishing and had a segment on the dudes that were chasing her. They basically were out on the water day and night for years trying to get her and didn't know what to do with themselves when she died.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I remember all that. Renting the row boats every morning, seeing her on the bed, casting to her for a day and a half and then finally snaggin her...

So what is the point of the author's post?


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

It sounds like me that the poster is trying to claim this as their catch.... It seems like a pointless post to me....and yes I agree with everyone else, this is dotty.


----------



## Pro Angler (Mar 24, 2010)

the reason for the post is that a 7 pounder on the wall does not grow to this size.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Pro Angler said:


> the reason for the post is that a 7 pounder on the wall does not grow to this size.



and a 7 pounder in Ohio would never grow to that size regardless!


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Pro Angler said:


> the reason for the post is that a 7 pounder on the wall does not grow to this size.


Actually 99.99999% of bass would not grow to that size. And when they do you see the results. They can't be caught unless snagged. They die of old age. Most are never even seen, except by fisheries agents using other than hook and line methods of fish collection.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Pro Angler said:


> the reason for the post is that a 7 pounder on the wall does not grow to this size.


And while you're certainly entitled to your opinion please don't start post for the sole purpose of FORCING your personal views on others.
At last check, it was not illegal to keep a bass to have it mounted or to even eat for that matter.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Pro Angler said:


> the reason for the post is that a 7 pounder on the wall does not grow to this size.


Picture + Measurements + Release = Replica.

Just my opinion......But I do not see the need to keep a 7 pounder either. However to each his own.


----------



## MisterTwister (Jul 10, 2009)

Kudos to her for living a long life without getting caught and mounted at 7,8,9 etc. pound marker. I wonder how many bass came from her in the many spawning seasons of her lifetime. Imagine catching that in some farm pond in Ohio.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

That picture sure looks familiar. Scroll down a few pics.


http://www.getsomebass.com/worldrecordlargemouthbass.html


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Here's the story on it.

http://legacy.signonsandiego.com/sports/outdoors/20060320-1251-bn20bass.html


Remember, GOOGLE is your friend.


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

Well i have never caught one 7lbs so if i catch one its going on my wall. Now if you already caught them that big and don't get it mounted and let it go i can understand that. I think everyone has in their own mind how big of one they want to catch to get mounted. I have one 5lbs and one 6lbs on my wall so thats why i say 7lbs its on the wall because thats how i want to do it, go up 1lb each time. Anything under that 7lbs mark will be released by me.


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

To each their own.

But to me, it's the thrill. The excitement when you feel the tug, the anticipation of landing the fish. Seeing how big it is and taking the picture and then telling everyone about it. Kinda like the old saying, "it's not the destination, it's the excitement of the trip". And of course, the friendships you develop while fishing that last forever. 

That's the essence for me.


----------



## grubbz (Feb 8, 2010)

state record for lmb in ohio is over 13 lbs., so they will get big, just takes time, and once they are on the wall, they will not get any bigger. If the DNR says you can keep them after a certrain length, then have at it. I've eaten a few, and they were pretty good. If you want a chance to catch a really nice bass, then you got to put them back in the water. A 7 pounder reaches 10 pounds much faster than a 3 pounder does. Personally, I put most back because I want my boys to have a chance at catching a nice one. There was an article on Dotty a few years back in either Field and Stream or Boys Life. Greast story about dreams, dedication, sacrifice,loss and what you do when it is all over. would make a good movie.


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Dotty did not live in a private lake. San Diego water lake (like Alum, Hoover), supplied water to the that area. You only needed a permit (open to any public person) and a day rate for the boat. they only rented their own boats with trolling motors. Lake Dixon is rather small (70 acres). These guys got night jobs so they could fish all day long, everyday. Pretty cool story and I agree, a decent script for a movie.


----------



## jwebb (Jul 21, 2008)

Personally, I would never mount a bass, no matter what the size. I would however mount the life size photo of me holding that pig with an even bigger smile on my face 

That being said, I have never caught a largemouth over 5 lbs, but I have no hard feelings towards someone who does choose to keep a big one. I've just always thought they looked better in the water than on a wall.


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

Geez, i didn't feel like any opinions were being FORCED in this post nor did i take it as the guy was trying to claim it to be his fish. I think he's just sharing a picture of an exceptional toad. Some folks get defensive easily i guess. Personally, i wouldn't take the life of a 7lber if i could avoid it, least of all to have her corpse collecting dust on my mantle, but that's my perogative. It's true that a 7lber in Ohio waters will never reach this magnitude and is probably nearing the end of her natural life anyway though, so i'm in no way passing judgement on a perfectly legal harvest. I would just not have the heart to kill such a beast intentionally and would opt for a photo instead.


----------



## capitalwalleye (Jul 13, 2008)

I agree on the 100% on the catch and release.

More info on Dottie

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrvmVmwTcYo"]YouTube- 25lb Largemouth bass[/nomedia]


----------



## Krig55 (Mar 12, 2010)

I thought we already had this argument about whether or not to keep a big bass, Thanks for bringing it back Pro Angler...


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Krig55 said:


> I thought we already had this argument about whether or not to keep a big bass, Thanks for bringing it back Pro Angler...



Don't really see anyone arguing. Just discussing their view on the OP's Original post.

By the way did you see how I was struggling while I was holding the fish? Man she was heavy.


----------



## jwebb (Jul 21, 2008)

Krig55 said:


> I thought we already had this argument about whether or not to keep a big bass, Thanks for bringing it back Pro Angler...


I agree that this discussion has been had many times, and I'm 100% positive it will be had again, but I don't feel like he was starting an argument at all. He was just sharing a photo of the Legendary Dottie and expressed his view on why he chooses to catch and release.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

conley1414 said:


> Well i have never caught one 7lbs so if i catch one its going on my wall. Now if you already caught them that big and don't get it mounted and let it go i can understand that. I think everyone has in their own mind how big of one they want to catch to get mounted. I have one 5lbs and one 6lbs on my wall so thats why i say 7lbs its on the wall because thats how i want to do it, go up 1lb each time. Anything under that 7lbs mark will be released by me.


If you do catch and kill that 7 pounder you should thank all who chose to release that fish so it could get that big. Its a shame because it will never make it to 8 or 9 lbs on your wall


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

me see a stop sign ahead coming soon


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Very Soon.......


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

Personally, i cut the line on every LM under 15 lbs


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

puterdude said:


> me see a stop sign ahead coming soon


And its right around the corner and coming up fast.!%


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

I've caught two 8lb bass in my life and released both. Didn't even think about mounting it. A couple of pictures of it was all I wanted. The owner of the lake that I caught it at still has a picture of me and the bass on his wall at work.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

conley1414 said:


> and you should thank everyone for releasing all the fish you catch. And if you deer hunt you should never kill a buck, you should just take pictures and put them in a frame and then say, i could of killed that buck but i didn't want to kill him. Thanks for being a jerk.


Your thinking is very narrow and uninformed.
A very basic understanding of fish/game management would tell you that you're arguing apples versus oranges.
The situation of whitetail deer in Ohio is completely the opposite of largemouth bass.

And I agree...I don't see any arguing and I think ANY conversation over catch and release versus catch and keep is a worthy one.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

i personally dont keep alot of bass but i see no problem with keeping one to mount. i have not caught one big enought for me to mount it but if i did i would mount it. i have left enough other large bass go to grow and make other people happy and what is my one fish. sure they are not easy to come by but there will be others. i think every one has their own views and as long as everyone is following the regulations i have no problem with either side.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I have never mounted any fish that I have caught but thats not to say I never will.

Why is it that everyone seems to be perfectly okay with mounting most any fish but a bass or a muskie must be released?

I also wonder how many of the bass guys that preach catch and release go fish tournaments and pull bass off thier beds, put them in live wells all day while the young are eaten by other fish? Thats the very reason why there is now a "season" for bass on Erie. I'm not against tournaments, dont get me wrong. I have fished my fair share, thats where my screen name came from, allthough I now mainly fish for Crappie. I just think its hipicritical to blast someone for keeping a bass if your gonna be a tournament fisher during the spawn.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

When it comes to mounting a trophy Bass I don't understand why someone would choose to kill a trophy Bass when they could have a replica made and you couldn't tell the difference. I'm not against keeping a few fish to eat but think its a shame to kill a trophy just so you can hang it on a wall


----------



## ShutYrMouth (May 28, 2008)

i lived in san diego for 14 years prior to moving back here in Jan. 
i fished the tourneys with mike long, jed dickerson, and mac weakley. i was around the crazed anglers at lake dixon while she was alive.
lake dixon isn't a private lake. you can camp there as well. i did many times. 
it is a 68 acre lake. there are a limited number of rental boats (no personal watercraft allowed). many shore anglers fish for trout here. they stock the trout annually. this just feeds all the big bass. they stock most lakes there. that's pretty much the reason for all the monster bass being caught in so cal. (that and the perfect weather with no off season.)
it was crazy. japanese pros would be out there, looking around all day. it was classic.

for all you guys that arent familiar with west coast fishing, they dont just go around trying to snag fish. hahaa. the waters are sometimes 30+ feet visibility, so you can see em during spawning season. they cruise around, looking for a big one. once they find one, they anchor within casting distance and sit on that spot all damn day. throw something over the bed. each cast can be 30 minutes long. they're throwing large swimbaits. (mattlures bluegill are really popular) they just wait for a bump. sometimes a fish runs into the line and the angler feels it and sets the hook. snags happen. 

regardless, i wouldnt ever mount a bass at 7lbs. i would photo and measure length and girth for a replica. 
later
greg


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

bubbagon said:


> your thinking is very narrow and uninformed.
> A very basic understanding of fish/game management would tell you that you're arguing apples versus oranges.
> The situation of whitetail deer in ohio is completely the opposite of largemouth bass.
> 
> And i agree...i don't see any arguing and i think any conversation over catch and release versus catch and keep is a worthy one.


once again i said nothing about the whole herd i'm talking about the trophy bucks which don't make up much of the deer population, so its not arguing apples to oranges.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

This thread has ran its course.... Go fishing:F


----------

